# sold please close....



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

At the title states. The tank is 3 months old but only used for a month .$ 40 firm the demensions are 24x16x 16


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

PM sent and characters added for rules


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

pm replied


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump price drop.. need it gone...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Free bump for a nice tank with a nice clean look,would make a great shrimp tank!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

sold please close......


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

sold please close


----------

